
The Irredeemable Chris Rose - miraj
http://www.cjr.org/the_profile/the_irredeemable_chris_rose.php
======
nippoo
Am I the only one who can't read this on an iPhone without instantly being
redirected to a mandatory app download page? I don't seem to have the option
to close or hide it or go back to the article.

